# 5 phase stepper motor



## bimmerbill (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning all,
I found a big 5 phase stepper motor and gear assembly at the local used tooling shop.   It's a Vexta PH5913H-NAA.   It says DC 2.8A 1 Ohm but there is no mention of voltage.   It's .72 degree step, so 500 steps per revolution.

Anyone have any idea or specifications on it?   There are a bunch on sale on eBay, but none mention voltage or wiring configuration.

I was thinking I may be able to use it as a spindle motor or something.   Not quite sure if I can use a 5 phase stepper with the other stepper motors I have on my G540 setup.

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## strantor (Jul 19, 2014)

Vexta is now orientalmotor, and they've changed up the vesta part numbers and I have yet to find a cross reference. It takes elbow grease searching their website to figure it out.
The PK5913-NAA is the closest orientalmotor part number I could find, and looks to be a match as far as I can tell. You might call and verify. Anyway, here is the manual with pinout for the 5 phase stepper; it assumes you're using their 5 phase driver. I have no idea if you can use it on your grizzly.


----------



## bimmerbill (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks!   I couldn't find a thing on their website either.


----------

